# Any other similar sites like Compare India.com ?



## VexByte (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there any *other Indian site* which provide valuable & detailed consumer products information, guides, User Reviews & Expert Q&A like *www.compareindia.com/ ?

*PS :* I know about mouthshut.com


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

do u means site info...???


----------



## Anindya (Nov 27, 2007)

mouthshut.com


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

@ Anindya 

He already knows abt it, see his last line of the post.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 27, 2007)

oops sorry i missed it completely!


----------



## VexByte (Nov 29, 2007)

*It's sad to hear that there are no other Indian sites !*


----------



## discountsvu (Apr 18, 2009)

*www.discountsvu.com/discounts
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.discountsvu.com/discounts/Chennai/Mobile/64 is exclusive for mobiles check it its useful


----------

